# Houston Monthly Herf No. 6



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

*Photos from the Event:*
*http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/gallery/herf06/*


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

Houston Monthly Herf No. 6

Just a few shots from the signing and such... I didn't shoot much that night since I was exhausted from the long day...

*Photos from the Event:*
*http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/gallery/herf06/*

Theres a small Previous, Play and Forward button at the bottom right hand portion of the page. If you click Play, the slide show will start and you can just sit back and view the images....


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pics Abel.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the great shots!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

great pics! but that is the same girl from the ad?????


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

frickin sweet, Abel. Thanks!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha friggin sweet.


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice pictures, had a blast that night!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

I guess I better dig out my camera and post my pictures too, eh? Great shots Abel!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! What good looking crock posts!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics Abel. 

She seemed so disinterested in being there... or some sort of worried look on her face.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Airbrushing is an amazing thing. She's attractive, but looks exactly the same in each pic...nothing, other than a whisp of hair changed. Was she interesting to talk with?

The pics are awesome!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Woa ..... don't let my wife see that diamond bracelet on her wrist


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Darren, nice pic with you and Rachael. I need to frame that one for you.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Once again looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like a good time with some, ah, interesting company.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wish i was there.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Makes me want to move to Texas


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Airbrushing is an amazing thing.


You got that right Joey!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> She seemed so disinterested in being there... or some sort of worried look on her face.


thats the first thing i noticed. she seems worried.

looks like it was a blast though, and some good cookin'


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Abel you always have great pix!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Frank! You're supposed to be asleep! <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Not on Mondays


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Looked to be another fantastic showing for the monthly herf. Always nice to look at the photos from everyone attending. I hope to be able to make the next one.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Abel you take great pics. Darren looks way too happy in his pic. j/k


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

baba said:


> Wow! What good looking crock posts!


Oh baby, you got that right! They were smokin'!  The pin-up girl was okay, but she didn't have nothing on those crocks!!! (just kidding fellas)

Thanks for the pix, Abel. And thank you so much for printing the 5x7's for Rachel to sign and hand out to everyone! Very generous and thoughtful and added a little extra something to the event. You get a great big E for your effort! Nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for great pics of what looks like a fun event!


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys.... 

...and for those that are wondering, Rachael is very nice and very talkative. Lisa and Diana had nothing but good things to say about her after their talks at the event. she was very excited to be there for the signing, i think she may have been even a bit shy that night. go figure.

she'll be at the Cigar Cigar event this thursday as well, we spoke to her today and she was very excited to do another signing even on such short notice. she's a trooper!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

Well, not to steal any of your thunder, Abel, but I wanted to put up some of my own shots from Saturday night... heck, If I remember correctly, you actually took a couple of these yourself! Ooh, and look - I even managed to get you in the third one!

For anyone who missed this, it was a BLAST! I can't say enough good things about everybody I met there, and how fantastic it was to finally be able to match faces with all the names. It may have been a long drive each way, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat. 

To the Houston crew, thanks for being so welcoming and open to us - we really felt like we were visiting family! Looking forward to seeing some of you again in the Dallas area on the 23rd... anybody who is thinking about it, go on ahead and do it - I promise, you won't regret it!

It was such a great trip - the drive down wasn't bad, we got there early enough in the day to hit up a couple other local shops... I spent more than I planned to, but it was money very well spent.... after all, I picked up a lot of stuff I don't normally see at my local B&M. I could go on and on and on about the great time I had, but I won't say anything else other than expressing my full encouragement for everyone to try and make it to one of these events whenever you can... this family is one of a kind!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Mike, thanks for all the kind words! Thats what this place is all about and I'm sure all the CL members everywhere are all the same way. This really is a special place.

And that ashtray sure did get a lot of pictures taken of it LOL


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

The best part about that ashtray picture is the "Phantom Disappearing Cookies" located just below the ashtray - my friend Christine came by, bringing me a few home baked cookies :dribble: as a nice surprise! Silly me, I managed to capture them on film, but then somehow left them at Robusto's! :brick: Either that or Milton ate them on the way back to the hotel that night! :imconfused:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Abel, great stuff - as always, you got some superb pics. You guys have way too much fun down there in TX! 

CD


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

genettim said:


> The best part about that ashtray picture is the "Phantom Disappearing Cookies" located just below the ashtray - my friend Christine came by, bringing me a few home baked cookies :dribble: as a nice surprise! Silly me, I managed to capture them on film, but then somehow left them at Robusto's! :brick: Either that or Milton ate them on the way back to the hotel that night! :imconfused:


We were the last ones to leave and were talking with Dan at the end of the night as he was cleaning up the joint. Unfortunately, Mike, your cookies got swept out with the trash. I saw them but didn't know whose they were and I'm not in the habit of harboring unknown cookies . So Milton's off the hook ... at least for the cookies! But you better keep an eye on your stogies!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos, looks like an awesome time!!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Great pics Abel.
> 
> She seemed so disinterested in being there... or some sort of worried look on her face.


She is really pretty, but her face is the same in every shot. I missed my photo op with a CL celebrity that night! Looks like it was a good time tho!  Plus, chili! Can't go wrong with chili!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah you missed your photo op with me!



vegasgirl said:


> She is really pretty, but her face is the same in every shot. I missed my photo op with a CL celebrity that night! Looks like it was a good time tho!  Plus, chili! Can't go wrong with chili!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah you missed your photo op with me!


I said "A" CL celebrity. Not "THE" CL celebrity.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

genettim said:


> Well, not to steal any of your thunder, Abel, but I wanted to put up some of my own shots from Saturday night... heck, If I remember correctly, you actually took a couple of these yourself! Ooh, and look - I even managed to get you in the third one!
> 
> For anyone who missed this, it was a BLAST! I can't say enough good things about everybody I met there, and how fantastic it was to finally be able to match faces with all the names. It may have been a long drive each way, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


It was great that you were able to join us and it was nice meeting you'll. Til next time.


----------

